
quick question: where do you go for product reviews? - mauricecheeks

======
nickb
Books? Amazon. Everything else? I just Google it.

Yes, I know there's a bunch of opinion/review sites out there but they all
suck and are fairly biased due to spam.

A big issue is that most of the products on specialized review sites are
highly polarized... either highly negative or highly positive. Dissatisfied
people, overwhelingly, seem to have enough incentive to go and review
(negatively) a product. Most of the people who are satisfied are content with
that and don't feel the need to waste their time and review. On the other end,
highly elated people are inclined to review positively a product. So in the
end, most of these voluntary review sites suck. The only reviews I trust
almost completely are Consumer Reports reviews. They are impeccable and free
of bias.

------
yaacovtp
The real question is which sites best hide the fact that they exist to
splatter affiliate links all over the place.

While searching for hosting last year, it took me hours before I figured out
that all the hosting review sites were affiliate farms. Forums too, just look
at the number of people offering up $97 off dreamhost hosting plans. At a $100
per sale I can't blame them for trying.

------
danielha
Usually I'll just Google the product name and follow links. If the planned
purchase is big enough, I'll lurk enthusiast/specific forums until I get the
information I need.

------
gibsonf1
Cnet Reviews: <http://reviews.cnet.com/?tag=hd_ts>

~~~
mauricecheeks
:-) i was wondering if anyone used better/different ones than CNet

